# Sulawesi Cardinal Baby Shrimps



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are some of my Sulawesi baby Cardinal shrimps.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, Congrats! Good luck raising them


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

If I don't do crazy water changes, they should survive to adulthood.



Sploosh said:


> Wow, Congrats! Good luck raising them


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Re-arranged the tank. Now I can see the shrimps better.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

may i ask what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## Cate (Jan 27, 2013)

So jealous...those are wicked cool shrimp!


----------

